# Puppy right ear down :(



## xu701zero (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello experienced GSD owners,

My puppy is 5 months old, and just at the begining of 4th month, both of his ears were erect and up. However, around 1st week of 4th month, his right ear came down. Will it ever go up again? I took a closer look at his right ear, I can see where the ear bends, and it looks like a crease, there is a red crease line (The ear itself feels softer than the left one). I don't know if my dog's right ear is damaged or not. I leave him with my close friend's house while I go to work. I'm afraid maybe the beagle damaged his ear during play or possibly my close friend grabbed his ear when he was being naughty. Please let me know of your opinions, I will be glady to post pictures of my puppy when I get home to show you more detail. I also forgot to mention, I've seen his right ear go up couple days ago when he was trying to hear something outside of my house, so pretty much the only time it goes up is when he hears unique noise. His ear's base moves forward, and his right ear goes up. (So that gives me hope that it's not broken) 

Also, he is still teething, I believe. (couple of his teeth are kind of yellow and gum spots are gray, seems like they're rotting, i have no idea. but his front row teeth came in.) 

Thanks!


----------



## xu701zero (Aug 14, 2013)

Here are pictures of him today. [/ATTACH]


Here is a picture on July 13, which wasn't too long ago, and his ears were all up


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

It's normal for GSD pups ears to go up & down. Traditionally if the ears were once up once, they will go back up after teething. My boys ears were all over the place, then up for good around 6 months.

Do make sure that your friend is not giving any sort of punishment that could damage his ears. Of course they should be taking direction fom you on how you correct him.

Anyways, good looking pup


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

He is at the prime teething age right now. Ear flop is normal while teething.

Great looking pup


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I miss this stage so much. Its crazy how quick they grow. Don't worry about the ear, it will likely stand. Try a Nykabone. I used it with my pup and once his ears stood, they stood up for good. When I started neither ear was standing, so I do think the Nylabone helped.


----------



## Lesber2004 (Aug 14, 2013)

xu701zero said:


> Hello experienced GSD owners,
> 
> My puppy is 5 months old, and just at the begining of 4th month, both of his ears were erect and up. However, around 1st week of 4th month, his right ear came down. Will it ever go up again? I took a closer look at his right ear, I can see where the ear bends, and it looks like a crease, there is a red crease line (The ear itself feels softer than the left one). I don't know if my dog's right ear is damaged or not. I leave him with my close friend's house while I go to work. I'm afraid maybe the beagle damaged his ear during play or possibly my close friend grabbed his ear when he was being naughty. Please let me know of your opinions, I will be glady to post pictures of my puppy when I get home to show you more detail. I also forgot to mention, I've seen his right ear go up couple days ago when he was trying to hear something outside of my house, so pretty much the only time it goes up is when he hears unique noise. His ear's base moves forward, and his right ear goes up. (So that gives me hope that it's not broken)
> 
> ...


Hi,how is his ear doing?
My dog left ear looks just like that,he is going to be 6 months in 3 days.
Let me know what are you doing to help him from what you've learned here.
Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xu701zero (Aug 14, 2013)

Lesber2004 said:


> Hi,how is his ear doing?
> My dog left ear looks just like that,he is going to be 6 months in 3 days.
> Let me know what are you doing to help him from what you've learned here.
> Thanks
> ...


Hey, the same ear is still down  It occasionally stands up when he wants it, but most of the time it's still down. He is over 6 months exactly now, should I still wait and see what happens? 

Thanks,


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mia's ear was half down until she was 11 months old. I wouldn't worry too much about it.

I honestly miss the half floppy ear.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think the rotten teeth and gray gums are OK though. Did that go away?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xu701zero (Aug 14, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I don't think the rotten teeth and gray gums are OK though. Did that go away?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah they went away, the teeth fell out, and the gum are all nice and pink now.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

xu701zero said:


> Yeah they went away, the teeth fell out, and the gum are all nice and pink now.


)))))) perfect. He's adorable with one ear down


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xu701zero (Aug 14, 2013)

lalachka said:


> )))))) perfect. He's adorable with one ear down
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey, I thought I would attach a picture and show you what I'm talking about, This is what his ears look like, as you can see, it's still weak. And the only reason why it's standing in this photo is because I called his name and made food sound while taking picture. lol


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ears will be unstable during teething periods. Give the pup bully sticks and trachea/cartilage/ligaments to chew on - will help. If still not up by 7m, I would look into taping.


----------

